# Unable to install Firefox 22: Compilation Error in CheckedInt.h



## apb15 (Jul 21, 2013)

I am running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE and was attempting to upgrade to Firefox. `pkg_version -L` gives me:

```
firefox-20.0,1                      <   needs updating (index has 22.0,1)
```

I am able to install all related packages but I get a compile time error when building Firefox.The error message I get is displayed below:

```
In file included from ../../dist/include/mozilla/gfx/Blur.h:12:
../../dist/include/mozilla/CheckedInt.h:179:31: error: non-type template argument of type 'const bool' is not an
      integral constant expression
    static const bool value = IntegerType(-1) <= IntegerType(0);
                              ^
../../dist/include/mozilla/CheckedInt.h:343:28: note: while checking a default template argument used here
  return IsInRangeImpl<T, U>::run(x);
         ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~^
../../dist/include/mozilla/CheckedInt.h:578:18: note: in instantiation of function template specialization
      'mozilla::detail::IsInRange<int, float>' requested here
        mIsValid(detail::IsInRange<T>(value))
                 ^
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/gfx/2d/Blur.cpp:404:37: note: in instantiation of function template
      specialization 'mozilla::CheckedInt<int>::CheckedInt<float>' requested here
  CheckedInt<int32_t> minDataSize = CheckedInt<int32_t>(aRect.width)*aRect.height;
                                    ^
1 error generated.
gmake[4]: *** [Blur.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-x86_64-portbld-freebsd9.0/gfx/2d'
gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-x86_64-portbld-freebsd9.0/gfx'
gmake[2]: *** [libs_tier_platform] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-x86_64-portbld-freebsd9.0'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_platform] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-x86_64-portbld-freebsd9.0'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1
```

Any suggestions on how I could fix this would be greatly appreciated?

Thanks


----------



## adripillo (Jul 22, 2013)

Are you using KDE?


----------



## apb15 (Jul 23, 2013)

I do not have KDE installed. I am using Afterstep.


----------



## youngunix (Jul 23, 2013)

apb15 said:
			
		

> I am running *FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE* and was attempting to upgrade to Firefox.



You are running an unsupported release. Try upgrading to 9.1-RELEASE then upgrade all the ports or packages that need it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 23, 2013)

It's good to stick with supported releases, but that is probably not the problem here.  Most likely it is a ports problem, possibly something that the Firefox compile depends on not being the needed version.  Have all ports been updated?  See Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## apb15 (Jul 25, 2013)

Firstly, all my ports were updated so I am pretty sure that was not the source of the problem.  However, I did go ahead and upgrade to 9.1-RELEASE and the problem just went away. 

Thanks for all the help


----------

